# Former Army Ranger Greg Plitt Struck and Killed by Train in Burbank



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 18, 2015)

Sad to see this today.

West Point grad and Army Ranger.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/ne...-AA8jkXG?ocid=ASUDHP

George Gregory Plitt Jr., 37, an actor and fitness expert who had been featured on the Bravo TV series "Work Out" and on the NBC daytime soap opera "Days of Our Lives" was killed in Burbank after being struck by a Metrolink train, authorities said Sunday.

The train struck Plitt at 4:05 p.m. Saturday on the tracks at Front Street, near the Burbank Metrolink Station, according to Lt. Leo Bauer of the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Transit Services Bureau.

Several passengers on the train told KABC-TV that they saw Plitt with a group of friends just before the accident occurred.

"He had on all black. The train went by. I saw him stumble over the tracks. He had a camcorder in his hand," said Metrolink passenger Victor Crowell.

Passengers on the train were transferred to buses while the investigation continued at the scene, Metrolink said.

"This is a terrible tragedy. Our thoughts and deepest sympathy are with Greg's family and friends at this extremely difficult time," a Bravo spokesperson said Sunday in a statement issued to TheWrap.

Plitt recently shot several episodes for a new series Bravo series called "Friends to Lovers," which premieres Monday night. He is scheduled to make his first appearance in an episode that will air in about six weeks, Bravo said.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sad. Rest In God's Own Peace, Ranger.


----------



## CDG (Jan 18, 2015)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 18, 2015)

Sad story....

Rest In Peace, Ranger!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 20, 2015)

Tragic. Rest in peace, Greg.


----------



## firstpig151 (Jan 20, 2015)

What a serious tragedy.  Seems as though he really had life by the balls and was living the dream.
RIP Ranger.


----------



## Doorkicker7 (Feb 4, 2015)

So tragic! He was such a motivating guy.


----------

